# Jimmy T.'s Worms Work!



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2007)

Fished last evening in between thunderstorms. Since I just got a package of Jimmy T. worms I decided to give them a test. They have real nice color, not to much flake or sparkles (I hate that) and a "good" scent.

These worms are a little harder then I like, but were still plenty soft for the fish. I used a 5" worm in green pepper color (see photo - there are so many different names for these colors) T-Rigged on a size 2/0 Matzou EWG offset Sickle worm hook with floro leader. I worked some rip rap where I know the larger bass like to hang out.

After making a few moves, I walked by a spot where there is a bush overhanging the rocks. As I glanced at the spot I thought "why walk by - might as well toss a few at it?" I cast out, let the worm settle and then twitched and crawled the worm over the rocks and into the shallows. Just as I was about to end my retrieve I saw a large shadow follow the worm in. At this point the bait was in less then a foot of water and the bass paused, then turned away. 

I quickly flipped the worm past the edge of a large rock and saw the flash as the bass inhaled the worm. I set the hook, and felt a strong tug then the hook popped free. Hoping that I did not spook the big bass, I flipped it out again and, this time, saw the line move off sharply. I slowly counted to three as the bass began to swallow the worm and set the hook.

A struggle ensued as the bass went nuts in the shallow water but I was able to land it.







*Jimmy T. great job on the worms *- this bass followed the worm then hit it twice before I was able to land it. Obviously it fooled the bass big time as they usually realize it is not food after the first hit!


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2007)

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOO! Glad to see they work! Thats a pig of a fish! I myself like them a little softer too. I wacky rig most of the time, so I can get 4-5 fish per worm most of the time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2007)

Never even thought to wacky rig them - they would be ohhh soooo perfect for that.

I am gonna try again today - and will wacky rig!


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2007)

esquired said:


> Never even thought to wacky rig them - they would be ohhh soooo perfect for that.
> 
> I am gonna try again today - and will wacky rig!



Forgot to mention, I also use an O-ring and put the hook through that.


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG! Nice fish!.... and you know... I have to say this and wonder if anyone else has ever said it or thought it.... you could be Steve Irwins brother! Is that just me?


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> OMG! Nice fish!.... and you know... I have to say this and wonder if anyone else has ever said it or thought it.... you could be Steve Irwins brother! Is that just me?



I thought that too!

In my deepest steve Irwin Voice.....Look at that thing mate its gorgeous!


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 13, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> JustFishN said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Nice fish!.... and you know... I have to say this and wonder if anyone else has ever said it or thought it.... you could be Steve Irwins brother! Is that just me?
> ...



hahaah! there are some pictures of him that you would think ARE him.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2007)

Did some more field testing today - they still work


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2007)

HOLY COWS! =D> 


Are you serious? Esquired, That is awesome!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 13, 2007)

Very Serious - see your worms hanging out of there mouths - caught about 15 tonight


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 14, 2007)

> Holy cows


 Is rite Jimmy!!

I'm jealous, I haven't got any fishing in for a couple of weeks lol. Although I hope this weekend I will  


Great job esquired!!!




fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2007)

Guess what the Jimmy T worms caught this evening:










I was trying for bass and managed to hook three channel cats on the worm - NO BASS!


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 15, 2007)

ive yet to catch a catfish on a stinkin worm (rubber). in fact, the last cat that i have caught that went over 5 in long was when i was a kid.


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2007)

Good job on the cats! That is too funny! Maybe they like that scent! LOL!


----------

